# Old halloween display



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

So I went out to clean out the shed today and found my old halloween display. Last time I used them was 2008. It was really easy back then LOL..! WOW how things have change when you get the Halloween Fever :xbones:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know what you mean! I found some old cutsey blow mold "ghost" light strings in my shed the other day - don't even remember where or when we got them. At least your stuff was home made.

What I can't figure out, though, is how you used the engine block in your haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, we've also come a loooong way since the early days of cardboard cutout tombstones and a few spiders in a web


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your old Halloween. Sometimes I miss how simple it was back then. I remember when my outdoor decorations fit into one tote. Now a garage, a shed and every spare closet in the house are not enough.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I started out with one of those large blow moulded Pumpkins and large blow moulded ghosts with incandescent lights inside. I just hung them from the roof because no one used to climb the hill to get some candy. It started to lure people in... Then I got the bug... Now I have people comming from out of town to visit my display. I always had only 8-10 Tots.... Now it's over 800 parents and tots.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I still set up a section with the old time decorations, I still love them and feel that they will always have a place with me for Halloween. I like everything from the old beistle cardboard decorations and the blow molds to the computer, video type stuff.I set the main part of my yard up scary with all my big props, and then further back in the back yard area is my candy shack and my Peanuts and the lighter cuter decorations. If you get through the scary part you are rewarded at the end with light decorations and CANDY!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like your decorations. They are fun; especially the tall sitting cat.

What gets me the most is how much space there is in your shed... where is all the junk? Even if it is not Halloween stuff, there should be more junk. Now that you have the Halloween bug having empty floor (or wall, or ceiling) space is a thing of the past... soon you will be getting rid of all sorts of stuff to make room for your new obsession.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I say you do a retro halloween and build a whole display around your find. That could be fun


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like the cat too! i'm looking for stuff like that this year!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I love those bats. They look happy to me. Now I have to make some bats. Argh.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I should look through old Halloween photos. I bet I have some stuff like this too.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> What gets me the most is how much space there is in your shed... where is all the junk? Even if it is not Halloween stuff, there should be more junk.n.


LOL ... that was my first thought when I saw the shed. A haunter with such an organized shed?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah yes! The Halloween days of ole! When putting up a display of cardboard cutouts in the window, a few wooden pumpkins in the ground near the walkway, one or two carved out real pumpkins on the stoop which took a matter of 5 minutes tops and made you a happy haunter. Ah the days! Thanx for sharing - it brought be back to that time of my own haunt.


----------

